# Testing booth/Vaccine Efficacy



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I read that China has built over 1,000 testing booth in several areas of their country. I wonder if this virus will be something we have to live with the rest of our lives like the flu? The only thing is this virus is more deadly then the flu virus.

My daughter has all 4 shots of the Pfizer vaccine. She was tested positive last week for the virus. She is sick but it seems to be mild. The shots do work. Without the shots she could be in a severe sickness. She said it is like having the flu.

I still wear my mask when out in the public. I have all 4 shots also, but I am still protective of the virus.

art


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Well, I am going to exercise self control and not tell you what I think.
Because much of it I can not prove, and it will just be argumentative.

I will just leave you with a few questions.

Pfizer wanted 70 years to release their FDA data, and a judge said NO, Do it very quickly.
Pfizer got the vaccines from Biontech, and Biontech got it from a Chinese company - and had to fork over all the proprietary knowledge to China. This you can search on the internet and find.
China owns the Pfizer vaccine technology - China manufactured all the active ingredients in the Pfizer vaccine.
Why has China not vaccinated 1 person with Pfizer's vaccine ?

The question is: Why is China doing a zero covid policy ?
Why not live with SARS2/COVID19 like the rest of the world figured they need to do.
After all 98 % of people who get it will survive.
Survival rates fall as one gets older - I think the 70 year olds 7% who get it will die.
(take extra good care of the elderly)
Maryland state's covid site has a nice breakdown by age - how many got it and how many died.








Coronavirus - Maryland Department of Health


Visit the Maryland Department of Health's official resource for the Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19) outbreak.



coronavirus.maryland.gov





If the vaccines work - then why didn't they work ?
US and UK have such a high vaccination rate, why didn't COVID end in 2021 ?
The county where I live over 90% were vaccinated last year - still have Covid here.

You all know that the flu vaccine changes every year - the variants are constantly happening, and despite their best efforts the FLU vaccine is usually less than 50% effective.
What if I offered you a 3 year old FLU vaccine shot ?
I'll give it to you for free !
So what if there are 3 years of variants in the FLU.
This was a really good vaccine 3 years ago.
Come on - I'll give you 6 shots - one in each arm, one in each leg, and other places too.
Why would you not want a 3 year old FLU shot ?

If masks work, then why didn't masks work ?
President Biden said everyone should wear a mask for 100 days and Covid would end.
In the USA, states with masks mandates didn't do any better than areas of the country which did not mandate masks.
(by the way, I wore a mask - still do when shopping indoors - I figure it can't hurt)

Why did China close down Shanghai - A big exporting port ?
Why didn't China mass vaccinate?
Why didn't China just live with Covid ?

I'll just ask the questions, and see what people think the answers are.
Think of it as a fun exercise.

This will probably all get deleted by the moderators


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> I read that China has built over 1,000 testing booth in several areas of their country. I wonder if this virus will be something we have to live with the rest of our lives like the flu? The only thing is this virus is more deadly then the flu virus.
> 
> My daughter has all 4 shots of the Pfizer vaccine. She was tested positive last week for the virus. She is sick but it seems to be mild. The shots do work. Without the shots she could be in a severe sickness. She said it is like having the flu.
> 
> ...


Art could you please share your daughter's symptoms?


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

MCA. My niece got Omicron a few days ago - she is in her 30s I think, and she thinks she got it at a wedding reception.

She had fever, head cold, sore throat, and dry cough.
I read everyone with Omicron gets Sore Throat.
I think my sister told me the fever and sore throat went away in 2 days, and she still has the head cold and dry cough.

I think when the fever goes away - it probably means her body won and omicron lost.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> Well, I am going to exercise self control and not tell you what I think.
> Because much of it I can not prove, and it will just be argumentative.
> 
> I will just leave you with a few questions.
> ...


You'll find that in Asia the rules are very strict and enforced not only by the Police but also in your Municipality (Philippines) by lower-level Government employees, these lower-level employees "Barangay" stand in the market areas or major intersections. 

When we went into full lock down the highways had checkpoints and certain vehicles "trikes" were banned in our area from traveling to our nearest city, my bank so I was barred from my own bank for two months and to make matters worse I didn't have a bank ATM card it was basically a dollar checking account.

The good news is that I had quite a bit of money saved up.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> MCA. My niece got Omicron a few days ago - she is in her 30s I think, and she thinks she got it at a wedding reception.
> 
> She had fever, head cold, sore throat, and dry cough.
> I read everyone with Omicron gets Sore Throat.
> ...


Wow... I recently have been suffering from a sore throat, and dry cough, the numbers of Covid are going back up again, good one! it nearly felt like Strep Throat but without the body aches but it's lasted nearly a week now.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

MCA: If you haven't had any OH25 vitamin D blood tests to know your vitamin D level, then I suggest taking 5000 IU of vitamin D each day. Vitamin D has a huge affect on the immune system. If you will take only 1 thing to boost the immune system - it is vitamin D. And yes there are other good things to take.

An alternative is at noon time lay in the sun - maybe 15 minutes, turn over, another 15 minutes, then put on clothes. Never get a sun burn .

I use the equation Minutes = 180 / UVindex
So a UV index of 10 means 18 minutes , turn over, 18 minutes, get out of the sun.
Accurweather.com gives hourly estimates of the UV index.

But the time-to-burn varies depending on one's skin pigment.

Also, after laying in the sun, do not shower.
Vitamin D is slowly absorbed through the skin for 48 hours.
Some is on the skin surface, and some is made deeper - so if you do shower, it is not a complete wast of time in the sun.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Hey Mark,

My daughter said she had a fever, a head cold, aches and pains plus a cough. I haven't talk to her in 2 days now. she lives in Ohio. I am trying to reach her and see if she feels better. She had all 4 Pfizer shots. I believe with her having those 4 Pfizer shots saved her from being severely ill. She told me it was mild on her 2 days ago. She went and got tested and she was positive for the virus. When I talked to her she was coughing then. I will update you guys after I talk to her.

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> MCA: If you haven't had any OH25 vitamin D blood tests to know your vitamin D level, then I suggest taking 5000 IU of vitamin D each day. Vitamin D has a huge affect on the immune system. If you will take only 1 thing to boost the immune system - it is vitamin D. And yes there are other good things to take.
> 
> An alternative is at noon time lay in the sun - maybe 15 minutes, turn over, another 15 minutes, then put on clothes. Never get a sun burn .
> 
> ...


After I retired from the US Navy I worked 7 years for Swanson Health Products as a night shift Customer Care representative, I'm very familiar with supplements.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> Well, I am going to exercise self control and not tell you what I think.
> Because much of it I can not prove, and it will just be argumentative.
> 
> I will just leave you with a few questions.
> ...


I think you need to stop reading conspiracy theories.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

art1946 said:


> I wonder if this virus will be something we have to live with the rest of our lives


 If its true - as most signs point at - its MAN made by greedy idiots Chinese lab in corporation with an American lab, which Obama stoped but then they movedf it to China...

By its man made, we cant know future by we cant compare any good with historic viruses...


----------



## Dten Cfive (8 mo ago)

Howard_Z said:


> MCA. My niece got Omicron a few days ago - she is in her 30s I think, and she thinks she got it at a wedding reception.
> 
> She had fever, head cold, sore throat, and dry cough.
> I read everyone with Omicron gets Sore Throat.
> ...


I never had a sore throat, just couphs, slight fever with Omni. Delta, I my entire torso was infected and I was admitted to the hospital.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Dten Cfive said:


> I never had a sore throat, just couphs, slight fever with Omni. Delta, I my entire torso was infected and I was admitted to the hospital.


If you don't mind me asking, the torso area, was it the kidneys, liver, bladder etc.?


----------

